
Twitter Bootstrap - benhowdle89
http://twostepmedia.co.uk/notes/development/twitter-bootstrap/
======
iamdave
_Twitter Bootstrap was made by @mdo and @fat for internal use at Twitter and
released it because they thought it’d be useful for rapid prototyping of web
elements or UI components (correct me if I’m wrong)_

You can't beat people over the head for not going after aesthetic design one
second, turn about face and then admit its utility for 'rapid prototyping' the
next. If a team develops a product that isn't dependent on having a website
that should be put in a gallery of beautiful designs, ready to be shipped to
market, why would they bother waiting around for a designer?

Fucking ship it already.

